# George Lopez Show Friday Hidden Mickeys!!!!CONTEST



## Maleficent2

Tune in to ABC for the special George Goes to Disneyland® episode on Friday, April 30th @ 8/7c. 
 Have a paper and pen handy! 
 While watching, keep track of the hidden Mickeys that you spot. There are between 50 to 150 hidden throughout the episode. 
 Examples of hidden Mickeys: 
  Mickey on the ketchup bottle label on the kitchen counter.  
  Mickey on the lamp shade in the living room.  
  The hidden Mickeys in the photo and the examples may or may not appear in the actual episode. 

 Describe in detail the exact placement of each Mickey that you find in the episode. The number of Mickeys you list will automatically be tallied and listed on the top and bottom of your entry form. If you are entering via mail, please list the total number of Mickeys at the top of your entry. 
 There are two ways to submit your entry: online at abc.com or via mail at

The Great Mouse Hunt
P.O. Box 8033
Westport, CT 06888 

http://abc.go.com/primetime/georgelopez/en/mousehunt.html


----------



## Maleficent2

One lucky grand prize winner will receive a family vacation for four to the Disneyland® Resort, where you will visit both Disneyland park and Disney's California Adventure park. Experience "Snow White - An Enchanting New Musical" and drop in to the "Twilight Zone Tower of Terror", plus you'll get $10,000 cash!  

 One hundred runners up will receive a TGIF beach towel just in time for summer!


----------



## Maleficent2

Must be legal US resident 18 or older. Email entries must be received by 5/7/04. Mail entries must be postmarked by 5/7/04 and received by 5/14/04. See official rules at abc.com. No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited.

The Contest begins 8:00PM ET on 4/30/04 and ends 11:59PM ET on 5/7/04. Watch The George Lopez Show on April 30, 2004 at 8:00/7:00c PM on your local ABC station. Viewers will be invited to compete by submitting their list of Mickey Heads (hereinafter called "Mickeys") that were intentionally placed within the April 30th episode of the show (the "Episode") by the program producers. (See additional details below.) You may enter by Internet or by mail. To enter via the Internet, navigate to www.abc.com keyword: GEORGE or navigate to the George Lopez section of www.abc.com and click on the icon that will take you to the The Great Mouse Hunt Contest home page. You must be a registered member of ABC.com to enter via the Internet. Registration is free and only required once. Register as follows: a) If you are an existing member, simply sign in on the Contest Registration home page with your current member name and password. Or, b) If you are not a member, you can register by clicking on the link located on the Contest Registration home page. You will be asked to provide your name, mailing address, e-mail address, gender, birthday, country, zip, phone number and to select a password. Send your entry by clicking the submit button on the Contest page. (You may be asked to consent to receive promotional e-mails and reminders for upcoming ABC.com and/or Warner Bros. promotions. Consenting to receive promotional or reminder e-mails is optional and does not have to be agreed to in order to be eligible to enter the Contest and does not improve your chances of winning. In the event you do consent to receive these e-mails, the use of such e-mails shall be subject to the respective privacy policies of ABC.com and Warner Bros.) To enter via mail, hand-print your name, address, phone number and list of Mickeys on 8 ½" x 11" paper per Rule 2 below, and mail in an envelope to: The Great Mouse Hunt, P.O. Box 8033, Westport, CT 06888. All e-mail entries must be received by 11:59PM ET May 7, 2004, when the Contest ends. All mail entries must be postmarked by May 7, 2004, and received by May 14, 2004. Limit one entry per person.


----------



## dtuleya

Thanks for the post Mal!  I hope that I make it home from DS's basketball tourney in time to watch!


----------



## Maleficent2

set the VCR.....



Good Luck everyone!


Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

how many Mickeys did you count?

I got 90 so far....


Mal


----------



## dtuleya

Didn't get home in time.


----------



## beattyfamily

I have over 100 and I've watched the show countless times!  My DH thinks I'm crazy!

I don't know whether to count the balloons and Mickey ears or not...

I dreamed about Mickey heads last night!


----------



## Maleficent2

if you see the same ballon in the same scene only count it once or at least that is the way I took the rules!


WOW over 100 w/o ears and ballons I must of miss quiet a few~


Mal


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Maleficent2 _
> *if you see the same ballon in the same scene only count it once or at least that is the way I took the rules!
> 
> WOW over 100 w/o ears and ballons I must of miss quiet a few~
> Mal *



No I was counting them, I just wasn't sure I was suppose to.  The scene with his mother after SM is confusing in the balloon department.


----------



## Pooh's Pal

I was away this weekend (high school band trip to D.C) but I taped the show, just watched it this morning, didn't count all the hidden Mickey's quite yet..just wondering if we are suppose to count the Mickey's we see in the intro..the 1st part of the show that George holds up a black paper cut out icon of Mickey's head? Does that part of the show count too??


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Pooh's Pal _
> *I was away this weekend (high school band trip to D.C) but I taped the show, just watched it this morning, didn't count all the hidden Mickey's quite yet..just wondering if we are suppose to count the Mickey's we see in the intro..the 1st part of the show that George holds up a black paper cut out icon of Mickey's head? Does that part of the show count too?? *



George specifically states when to start counting...it's at the moment his DD enters with a stain...


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Thanks beattyfamily....I didn't catch that...oh boy, I'm going to have trouble finding the mickey's if I'm listening to the show at the same time..might have to "mute" the tv!! 
I'm sure I'll watch it 100 times to find them!! Thanks again!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Pooh's Pal _
> *Thanks beattyfamily....I didn't catch that...oh boy, I'm going to have trouble finding the mickey's if I'm listening to the show at the same time..might have to "mute" the tv!!
> I'm sure I'll watch it 100 times to find them!! Thanks again! *



You are very welcome.  I've watched so many times now!  I watched first Friday night.  Then I seriously studied it several times on Saturday.  Each time I watch, I catch another one!

Some are hard to describe for me!  I'm also wondering if you're suppose to count Mickey head seperately if you see more than one of them on an object...I'm going crazy!


----------



## Maleficent2

just finished typing mine all up and I got 98.



Mal


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Maleficent2 _
> *just finished typing mine all up and I got 98.
> 
> Mal *



did you count the balloons?

Did you count all the Mickey heads on the frame or count them as one Mickey head?

I'm at 105 WITH the balloons.


----------



## Maleficent2

I counted them as one...the same with the balloons I only counted them one time a scene. And the Scene where someone is carrying a bunch of Mickey Head balloons I counted the bunch as one. It may should have counted each one. But the rules are really hard to understand there I think.


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Maleficent2 _
> *I counted them as one...the same with the balloons I only counted them one time a scene. And the Scene where someone is carrying a bunch of Mickey Head balloons I counted the bunch as one. It may should have counted each one. But the rules are really hard to understand there I think. *



Thank you for sharing.  I agree.  I think I will count them as one Mickey head per scene.

This contest is driving me crazy!  I think I will wrap it up today after watch the show one more time.

Good luck!


----------



## Maleficent2

http://130.94.75.33/showthread.php?s=&threadid=561012

Did I miss anything?




thanks

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

Good Luck


Mal


----------



## CindyBeth

Today is the last day to enter!


----------



## Jenen

I just submitted my entries and entered 121 - I feel really confident in my count...just hope I did not miss any!

I only counted balloons and ears once and the bouquet once as well.

Good Luck Everyone!!!!


----------



## beattyfamily

My total was 112 and I also only counted each different colored balloon I saw once, the bunch of balloons once, the frame Mickey's once (maybe that was my mistake?) and the Mickey ears once.  I _was_ confident in my count till I saw that you got 121. 

Maybe when the deadline is over we can post our lists??  No harm once the deadline has past right?  I'm very curious to see what I might have missed.

Oh well, good luck everyone.  It would be great if a Diser won this!


----------



## Jodi1980

Did you notice the very small Mickey on Ernie's shirt?

I believe there was even someone wearing Mickey ears on the ride behind George when he first got into Disneyland!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Jodi1980 _
> *Did you notice the very small Mickey on Ernie's shirt?
> 
> I believe there was even someone wearing Mickey ears on the ride behind George when he first got into Disneyland! *



Well, after reading your post, I went and watched it again just now and I didn't see anyone with Mickey ears on that ride behind George.

I did see that on Ernie's shirt even before I entered the contest but I thought it was the Polo symbol.  Oh well.  I thought they had to be a bit more obvious than that...


----------



## Maleficent2

with my 98

Here is my list and I don't care to post...it is not against any rules and even if I am right or wrong I know I would not be the only one with this total

Hidden Mickeys George Lopez Show

1. Daughter T-shirt stain
2. Ernie making mickey shape with balls
3. Wifes lollipop
4. Georges Cookie

Factory
5. 3 lights on wall form a mickey
6. Mickey on Bulletin board
7. Mickey shape out of 3 colors-wall pocket
8. Mickey under wall pocket
9. Mickey on side of beige file cabinet
10. Mickey on back of chair front of desk
11. Mickey on Georges chair behind desk
12. Clock and barometer on wall form a Mickey
13. Mickey on back of door into office
14. Mickey on waterglass
15. Mickey fan top of file cabinet
16. Mickey on beige file cabinet front
17. Mickey on back of door Carmen & Max comes through
18. Mickey on Window of office
19. Mickey on frame Georges Desk
20. Mickey shape in factory on wall cables or wire

Opening Credits

21.Mickey flies over Masiela(Max)head

Georges House second time

22. Mickey on front door
23. Plates on wall right of Door form Mickey
24. Mickey on canvas bag on chair
25. Mickey on Frig
26. Mickey on tiles counter
27. Plates form Mickey going up the stairs
28. Mickey on table under window
29. Mickey on Patio sliding doors
30. Red mickey bounces across screen
31. Mickey on Lamp shade
32. Mickey on wall under letter holder
33. Mickey on window-neighbors
34. Mickey on wall neighbors
35. Mickey under wall sconce
36. Mickey on back of chair
DisneyLand

      37. Mickey and Walt statue
38.	Mickey in yellow balloons man with black pants
39.	                                      girl in shorts
40.	                          
41.	Mickey on mans t-shirt walking by
42.	boy wearing mouse ears
43.	boy with purple Mickey in balloon
44.	grey mickey on tree
45.	red mickey on flower urn
46.	green  Mickey on trash can
47.	Mickey pin on boy
48.	Mickey shadow on Ernies shirt
49.	Mouse ears girl under tree
50.	Mcikey ears girl with pink shirt
51.	Purple Mickey in a balloon
52.	yellow Mickey on shutter
53.	                        
54.	Mickey balloon in front of pirate ship
55.	Orange Mickey on front of ship
56.	 Blue Mickey in balloon
57.	Mickey Pin Georges shirt
58.	Mickey on trashcan
59.	blue mickey in balloon behind Georges mom
60.	red                                                         
61.	blue Mickey in balloon to Georges side a couple holding it
62.	Black Mickey on pole
63.	 Green Mickey on rock
64.	 Red Mcikey in balloon behind rock with green Mickey on it
65.	 Green Mickey in balloon strolling by
66.	 red                                           
67.	 Blue                                         
68.	 purple Mickey in a balloon
69.	Red Mickey on tree behind Georges family
70.	White Mickey on sidewalk
71.	 Black Mickey on TOT wall
72.	Boy with Mickey ears  TOT
73.	 Mickey on Ernies hat TOT
74.	Someone carrying a bunch of Mickey balloons
75.	Mickey on thatched roof building wall
76.	Black mickey on Pink teacup thing next to fence by Georges wife and Carmen
77.	 Yellow Mickey in hedge
78.	 Yellow Mickey on tree
79.	 Yellow Mickey on teacup thing behind teacups
80.	 Mickey Pin on Maxs shirt
81.	Yellow Mickey on fence at teacups
82.	 Green Mickey behind Ernies head
83.	White Mickey on Pink teacup thing
84.	 Black Mickey on teacup car

Georges House 3rd time
85.	George Holding Mickey all day sucker
86.	Black Mickey on frig bottom
87.	 Mickey topiary tree Georges patio
88.	 Mickey on pillow chaise
89.	 Mickey on terra cotta pot by gate
90.	 Mickey Stick fiqure holding plant
91.	                                         
92.	 Georges Mouse ears
93.	 Mickey on 2nd chaise pillow
94.	 Mickey on fence gate door
95.	 Yellow Mickey behind Max with flash light
96.	 George holding Mickey Plush
97.	 Georges t-shirt
98.	 Georges Mouse ears


----------



## Jodi1980

I can't find the Mickey on the water glass - was it on the desk?


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Jodi1980 _
> *I can't find the Mickey on the water glass - was it on the desk? *



I couldn't see it either.  I saw a water bottle on the desk briefly and didn't see it and I also saw a water bubbler and didn't see it on that...couldn't find it.

I checked to see if you could still enter online and it's been closed.   So maybe when I've got some time this weekend I'll post my list!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Beanie

Did you all see this post on the Community Board about the Hidden Mickeys on the show??

http://130.94.75.33/showthread.php?s=&threadid=564375


----------



## Maleficent2

thanks Beans did not see it.


Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

copy of Official Producer's List of Mickeys (available after 5/30/04), send self-addressed, stamped envelope (VT residents may omit return postage) to: George Lopez Mickey Winners, P.O. Box 8022, Westport, CT 06888 by 6/30/04. 


Just have to know....


----------



## beattyfamily

Thanks for sharing.  I didn't notice that.  I think I will too!


----------



## Jenen

I did a final entry on Friday and got 127 Mickey's.

My favorite is the white MM pad in the mail organizer behind door in kitchen.

Mal...I did not see it on your list, but did you get that the Topiary MM was holding a MM sucker?  : (

Hope someone here wins!!


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Jenen _
> *I did a final entry on Friday and got 127 Mickey's.
> 
> My favorites are the white MM pad in the mail organizer behind door in kitchen, MM on bottle on bottom door of fridge, MM on White Rabbit's House and MM on lantern by Haunted Mansion.
> 
> Mal...I did not see it on your list, but did you get that the Topiary MM was holding a MM sucker?  : (
> 
> Hope someone here wins!! *



I could not see the MM pad in the mail organizer behind the door in the kitchen or the MM on a lantern by HM.  I did see the red one on the flower pot though by HM. 

I did have the bottle in the fridge though and I thought the ones in the opening credits' names were cool!


----------



## Jenen

When George is talking to Ernie and Rickythe organizer on the wall next to the door in the bottom slot there is a definite MM there, it is a white MM tablet I think.

The MM on the lantern at the HM is behind Carmen when she is talking on the phone.  This one I am not 100% positive onmy son and his girlfriend swear by itso I put it in.

I saw on Mals list that she had two garbage cans listed (one at the HM and one after Splash).  I got the one at HM, but did not see one after Splash.  I did see one on the grey ice tub.

Good LuckI cannot wait to see the real list!

I used to do the Drew Carey shows like this and thought I did good until I saw the list! : (


----------



## beattyfamily

120 total (got a couple after the deadline...)

*Kitchen (first time)*
1.	Brown stain on Carmens shirt in the kitchen
2.	Angie holding Mickey lollipop in the kitchen
3.	George holding Mickey cookie in the kitchen
4.	Ernie holding two balls on his head in the kitchen
*Factory*
5.	Three lights on factory wall when we first see George and his mom at the factory
6.	Black metal Mickey head on white pole in factory behind George seen when hes walking to his office
7.	Black Mickey head on blue file cabinet in office
8.	Mickey head on poster on back of office door
9.	Clock on the wall near the door in office
10.	Black Mickey head on bulletin board in office
11.	Mickey head on Georges tie in office
12.	Black Mickey head on front of Georges gray desk chair in office
13.	Black Mickey head on back of guest gray chair near desk in office
14.	Black Mickey head on wall under wall mounted folder holder in office
15.	Multicolored Mickey head on wall mounted folder holder in office
16.	Black Mickey head on red door in office
17.	Fan in the shape of a Mickey head on top of filing cabinet in the office
18.	Black Mickey head on side of tall beige file cabinet
19.	Black Mickey head on front of tall beige file cabinet
20.	Black Mickey head stuck on window of office above red file cabinet
21.	Mickey head made from silver metal circles hanging outside the office seen through the window behind an employee
22.	8 Mickey heads on photo frame on Georges desk in office
*Kitchen (second time)*
23.	Black Mickey head flying by in opening credits/song
24.	Black Mickey head on kitchen door
25.	Colored Mickey head on tote bag hanging on kitchen table chair
26.	Clock (or plates??) on wall above the key/mail holder next to kitchen door
27.	Mickey head note pad in key/mail holder next to kitchen door *** thanks to Jenen ***
28.	Black Mickey head on refrigerator door in the kitchen
29.	Black Mickey head on wall by the counter top behind cookie jar
30.	Black Mickey head on kitchen cabinet door above refrigerator
31.	Three plates on wall above the stairs
32.	Black Mickey head on kitchen sink faucet
33.	Black Mickey head on table near window in kitchen next to the lamp
34.	Hidden Mickey in opening credits in executive producers last name Deborah *ppenheimer
35.	Hidden Mickey in opening credits in show producers first name Fran* Pace
36.	Black Mickey head on sliding door to backyard
37.	Black Mickey head on kitchen chair near island
38.	Black Mickey head on glass kitchen cabinet door behind Angie
39.	Black Mickey head on yellow plate on counter next to coffee maker in the kitchen

40.	Red Mickey head bouncing by in front of house

*Kitchen (third time)*
41.	Black Mickey head on lamp in kitchen on table near window
42.	Black Mickey head on wall under keys/mail holder near kitchen door
43.	Black Mickey head on the side of Georges moms house in backyard
44.	Black Mickey head on Georges moms window of her house in backyard
45.	Black Mickey head on hose container in backyard
46.	Black Mickey head on ketchup bottle in refrigerator on bottom shelf of the door
47.	Black Mickey head on wall in kitchen under wall mounted lights
*Magic Kingdom  Main Street*
48.	Mickey Mouse character in front of the Castle at MK
49.	Minnie Mouse character in front of the Castle at MK
50.	Mickey (and Walt) statue in front of Castle at MK
51.	Yellow Mickey head on light post to the right of the Castle
52.	Black Mickey head on trash can door on right side of the Castle
53.	Yellow Mickey balloon behind George on Main Street
54.	Yellow Mickey balloon behind Georges mom on Main Street
55.	Mickey head on white shirt on man walking behind George and his mom on Main Street
56.	Mickey ears on boy George talks to on Main Street
57.	Mickey head on the Mickey ears on boy George talks to on Main Street
58.	Purple Mickey balloon held by boy George talks to on Main Street
59.	Mickey head on shirt of boy George talks to on Main Street
*Near Haunted Mansion*
60.	Grey Mickey head on tree near Haunted Mansion
61.	Green Mickey head on trash can near Haunted Mansion
62.	Red Mickey head on white flower pot near Haunted Mansion
63.	Girl with Mickey ears behind Carmen near Haunted Mansion
64.	Mickey head on the Mickey ears on the girl behind Carmen near Haunted Mansion
65.	Blue Mickey balloon behind Georges bosss son when he walks to Carmen
66.	Gold Mickey head on boat behind Georges bosss son when he walks to Carmen
67.	Green Mickey balloon behind Georges bosss son when talking to Carmen
68.	Purple Mickey balloon behind Georges bosss son when talking to Carmen
69.	Yellow Mickey heads on left window shutter behind Georges bosss son when talking to Carmen
70.	Yellow Mickey heads on right window shutter behind Georges bosss son when talking to Carmen
71.	Small Mickey balloon behind Carmen while talking to Georges bosss son
72.	Mickey ears headband on girl behind Max and Carmen near Haunted Mansion
*Near Splash Mountain ride*
73.	Mickey head pin on Georges collar on Splash Mountain ride
74.	Black Mickey head on gray ice bucket near Splash Mountain 
75.	Blue Mickey balloon behind Georges mother when walking away from Splash Mountain
76.	Green Mickey balloon behind George when they were walking away from Splash Mountain
77.	Red Mickey balloon behind Georges mom when they were walking away from Splash Mountain
78.	Blue Mickey head on rock behind George and his mom when walking away from Splash Mountain
79.	Black Mickey head on tree behind Georges mom when walking away from Splash Mountain
80.	Blue Mickey balloon behind George when walking away from Splash Mountain
81.	Purple Mickey balloon behind George when walking away from Splash Mountain
82.	White Mickey head on the ground of the walkway George and his mom are on when walking away from Splash Mountain
83.	Red Mickey head on tree by Georges family near Splash Mountain
*On Tower of Terror*
84.	Black Mickey head on back wall of Tower of Terror ride
85.	Mickey ears on head of boy behind Ernie on Tower of Terror
86.	Mickey head on the Mickey ears of the boy behind Ernie on ToT
87.	Mickey head on Ernies hat on Tower of Terror
88.	Mickey head on pin on the bosss sons hat on Tower of Terror
*On or near the Tea Cups*
89.	Mickey head on cottage behind Angie and Carmen when walking toward the Tea Cups
90.	Bunch of Mickey shaped balloons behind Angie and Carmen when walking toward the Tea Cups
91.	Purple Mickey balloon behind Angie and Carmen when walking toward the Tea Cups
92.	Black Mickey head behind Angie and Carmen on big light blue leaf decoration by Tea Cups
93.	Black Mickey head on White Tea Cup when Angie and Carmen walk toward the Tea Cups
94.	Yellow Mickey head on bushes by Tea Cups behind Ernie
95.	Yellow Mickey head on hedge by Tea Cups behind the family
96.	Black Mickey head on tree by Tea Cups behind Georges family
97.	Green Mickey head on pole behind Ernie by Tea Cups
98.	Black Mickey head on big pink leaf decoration by Tea Cup ride seen while George is riding the Tea Cups with is mom
99.	Yellow Mickey head on Tea Cup fence
100.	Black Mickey head on Blue Tea Cup seen as George and his mom exit ride
101.	Mickey head pin on Maxs shirt near the Tea Cups
102.	White Mickey head on big purple leaf decoration by Tea Cups
103.	Black Mickey head on pink Tea Cup seen right before they leave the Tea Cups
*Kitchen/house*
104.	George holding Mickey lollipop on couch in the living room
105.	Black Mickey head on arm of couch in the living room
106.	Black Mickey head on front of refrigerator
107.	Black Mickey head on left lawn chair pillow in backyard
108.	Black Mickey head on right lawn chair pillow in backyard
109.	Mickey shaped bush in backyard next to sliding glass door
110.	Mickey lollipop being held by Mickey shaped bush in backyard
111.	Black Mickey head on big flower pot in backyard
112.	Georges Mickey ears in backyard
113.	Mickey head on the Mickey ears on Georges head in the backyard
114.	Orange Mickey head in tree over fence in backyard
115.	Mickey stick figure holding plant on fence in backyard
116.	 Minnie stick figure holding plant on fence in backyard
117.	Black Mickey head on the fence gate in the backyard
118.	Yellow Mickey head on glass sliding door in kitchen
119.	Mickey head on white shirt worn by George in the kitchen
120.	Mickey Plush doll held by George in the kitchen

I did not count George's Mickey ears twice as the rules said not to.  I did not see the water glass Mickey at the factory.  I did not think that Ernie had a Mickey head on his shirt.  I did not think to count the Mickey shadow on Ernie's shirt near Haunted Mansion.  

I counted the Mickey head on the Mickey ears separately just in case!  I counted the heads on the frame as one.

It was fun no matter who wins!


----------



## Jenen

I don't have my list with me here at work...but will look at it when I get home and post mine too.

I know I missed two from your list!!  : (


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Jenen _
> *I don't have my list with me here at work...but will look at it when I get home and post mine too.
> 
> I know I missed two from your list!!  : ( *



well, I missed some that you've mentioned in this thread so now I feel a little better that I had two you didn't have!


----------



## Jodi1980

beattyfamily

26. Clock on wall under key/mail holder next to kitchen door

I didn't see the clock - did you mean the three dishes over the key/mail holder?

Jodi1980


----------



## beattyfamily

> _Originally posted by Jodi1980 _
> *beattyfamily
> 
> 26. Clock on wall under key/mail holder next to kitchen door
> 
> I didn't see the clock - did you mean the three dishes over the key/mail holder?
> 
> Jodi1980 *



Yes, I couldn't tell what it was.  My DD said it was a clock and that's a typo...it was over it, not under it.


----------



## Jodi1980

MM on lantern by Haunted Mansion

Where is the lantern?


----------



## Jenen

I don't have a list to post as it cannot be pulled up from ABC so here are the differences between our lists beattyfamily:

The following I listed but don't feel they are correct, they did not put me over the limit however so I listed them anyway... 
Badge on arm of Alex in office (kinda looks like a Mickey)
Clips on fridge (their shadow looked liked Mickey's)
Mom wearing a MM pin in kitchen (think it was her necklace showing but....just in case)
MM on light in distance behind Carmen at HM
3 MM balls on table when George is looking at himself w/ears on

Factory:
MM shape over poster on back of 1st door George walks thru
MM shape behind fan above file cabinet

2nd Kitchen:
MM on table by fridge next to lotion bottle
MM on hallway wall
**You listed MM on faucet...I listed MM ball on counter ???

DL (MS)
Listed MM face on purple MM balloon (others did not have face)
**Did not notice that boy was wearing a MM shirt (I listed a MM on shirt of boy with Mom and Sister - is the same one?)
**Did not see Mickey on light post by Castle
**Did not see Mickey on garbage can by Castle

DL (HM)
MM face appears behind girl wearing MM ears by Carmen

DL (After SM)
I also got a Red MM Balloon

DL (TC)
I also got 2 Green MM Balloons and a Blue MM Balloon
**You listed a yellow MM on a hedge and bush (I only listed one from the hedge, did not see two)

We are very, very close!!  We should at least get a towel - LOL

They say the winner will be contacted on Friday...let's hope it is someone from here!

133 days to our first trip to WDW ~ I cannot wait!!!


----------



## beattyfamily

No, there was a MM on the shirt of the boy who needed sunscreen who was with his mom and had Mickey ears.

There definitely was MM on light post next to castle and on trash can which I only caught when I went in slow motion!

Did you get the orange one in the tree in the backyard?  I was proud of that one!  And I know you got the one in the fridge on the ketchup bottle...I was proud of that one too!

I never found the one on the waterglass in the factory??

This was fun!  I hope they do something like it again someday soon!

I can wait to see the official list.


----------



## Jenen

I did get the one on the tree in the backyard too!

Normally when they do a show like this, they will show a repeat and have arrows pointing out each Hidden Mickey.

This was fun...even though I know I will not be the winner!

I have won a trip to DL in the past so hopefully someone who has not been and really wants to go will win this trip...the money however is a whole other thing.  : )


----------



## Jodi1980

Where is the Mickey on the lantern by the Haunted Mansion??


----------



## Jenen

> _Originally posted by Jodi1980 _
> *Where is the Mickey on the lantern by the Haunted Mansion?? *



When Carmen is first talking on the cell phone by HM...over her shoulder in the distance is a yellow light with MM on front.

My son pointed this out...I was not sure, but he and his girlfriend swore by it...so I listed it.


----------

